

5 Quick Tips on Pitching Angel Investors and Venture Capitalists - moses1400
http://www.instigatorblog.com/5-quick-tips-on-pitching/2008/05/14/

======
webwright
"You want to highlight the key elements of the product, but ultimately
investors are buying into the team (i.e. the founders), the passion, and the
belief that you can execute on what you claim you can execute on."

I'd disagree with this. I think you need to evaluate the people you're
pitching to and understand what makes them happy. Some are very team-
centric... Many are not.

<http://venturehacks.com/articles/vernon-on-angels>

That's a good read on the subject (for angels).

You also have to play to your strengths. If you're a first time entrepreneur
fresh out of college, an emphasis on your team might not be such a good idea.

Otherwise, a good post!

------
pmjordan
Nothing earth-shattering here, but solid advice with some good examples.
Bookmarked.

